#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Standard for ultrasonic testing

## codrincob

Does anybody have en 17640-2011 for ultrasonic testing ?

See More: Standard for ultrasonic testing

----------


## bokal

pls find here from 2010

----------


## codrincob

> pls find here from 2010



Thank you for the link!

----------


## thuanvinhan1

> pls find here from 2010



Many thanks Mr. Bokal.

----------


## aan09

Thanks

----------


## salem001

thank you and good luck for you

----------


## kudomita107

thanks guy

----------


## loverman

thank you

----------


## Rads53

Thank you very useful.

----------


## BetoolMJ

Thank you. It required it a long time ago

----------


## KVladimir

Please update the link for EN ISO 17640. Thanks.

----------


## bokal

please

----------


## rrosscoe

Thank you, Very helpfull

See More: Standard for ultrasonic testing

----------


## Muhammad Shabbir

I required ASNT UT Handbook Volume 7 please provide me link if any body know?

----------


## apuy10pn

Can anyone re-upload the link?
I can't see the link, and I need it so bad.

----------


## Marty Thompson

17640-2010

----------


## apuy10pn

> 17640-2010



Hi Marty.......

Many thanks...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## salem001

thanks and good luck

----------


## joelbalinon

Please share the link thank you

----------


## metalplanet

> pls find here from 2010



Thank you

----------


## rrosscoe

Good man thank you



> 17640-2010

----------

